# DIY Snake Racks



## mjcarpentry (Oct 4, 2013)

So I knocked this one up last weekend after coming back from Australia Zoo. After seeing all the fantastic enclosures and how well all the animals were treated I thought I better get into gear with racking and spread sheets. So after having a look around just for an idea of prices, I shot down to Bunnings and within three hours(Being a chippy finally paid off for myself lol) I knocked this little beauty up for $70 which was about $330 cheaper then most of the racks that were around my area. I didn't even think to take pics until I was nearly done but very happy with the result. Nearly went the white mel but I wanted it to look more like furniture seeing as its in the lounge room so I can keep an eye on them without it sticking out.


Anyways just thought I would show a different look of racks 


Thanks for everyones input on all my other questions I have thrown out there recently


----------



## slide (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice. 
Did you get the vents at bunnings too?


----------



## mjcarpentry (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah mate got the caps, Vents, and timber from there. I would of saved $25 if I didn't buy the insulation tape and just went with a tile instead.


----------



## Timmy-Morelia (Oct 9, 2013)

*hey*

would you consider making a few more like that ?


----------



## Vixen (Oct 9, 2013)

Is that veneer? I haven't seen anything like that at the bunnings here - been chasing some nice dark stuff to make a rack also.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 9, 2013)

That looks really good mj.

I went into my local bunnings (Cairns) a few weeks ago and was suprised at the range of melamine. The normal white in different sizes but also black, dark wood look, light wood look and a medium wood look all in 1200 x 595 and 1800x 595. 

Why didn't they have those when I was building my last enclosure a few months ago? :cry: 

Vixen you can order in the different colours if yours doesn't have them. They weren't all that much more expensive than the white, from memory.


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 9, 2013)

Noticed the other day they have updated the range a bit on the melamine side if things. Don't mind the new colours... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Vixen (Oct 9, 2013)

Cool, will be going in to check this weekend, maybe they've brought in some more here!


----------



## mjcarpentry (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Timmy, Yeah for sure. I love making reptile gear.


----------



## mjcarpentry (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah Ive only just moved up to Brisbane and couldn't believe the range they have these days. In regards to price it doesn't really differ to much from the white to. I reckon the texture colour ones are better as I noticed the black shows the finger prints pretty well. Not much ol Bunnings don't have these days lol


----------

